# Carmspack Blast - had a blast , new title



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Congratulating Sue Coutts and her Carmspack Blast TD who is now officially a UDT - titled Urban Tracking Dog . (Blast got his Urban Tracking Dog title yesterday doing an amazing track, receiving many compliments on how he worked.)

The trial was held this past Saturday when there was a quick shift to cold and very high winds.
In the competition he was the only dog that was successful in completing the track.
Blast was doing schutzhund 3 tracks , seriously, no food , just self motivating love of hunt and tracking at 4 months of age .
His brother Badger was used and was successful in a real-life track that was about 10 km long .

Give them the opportunity and they will do it -- tracking junkies --

Birch-Bark Hill

Kira is up next , waiting in the wings.

Congrats and thank you Sue .

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

That is AWESOME!!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Very awesome- the only dog to complete the track!? Phenomenal!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

to answer your question, yes his hips and elbows are done and he is good / clear -- he will be three years old at the end of May - totally social , will gladly join in on anything going on , including wearing those pointy birthday party hats in a circle with the other doggy family members patiently waiting for his share of the meat-loaf "cake".

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

AWESOME! Congratulations!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Congratulations Carmen, outstanding GSD.

This picture was my favorite, simple but says alot. "YES"!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

That is just so impressive! Huge congrats!


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

That is absolutely fantastic! Congrats all around!!!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

*huge congrats!!*


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Awesome work Sue and Blast!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Congratulations!! Phenomenal, and I could not imagine the Carmspack dogs being anything short of that


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Super! Congratulations!

Lee


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

That is wonderful, Carmen. I got a bit teary-eyed when I saw his baby picture in the middle of all those big dog ones. They may grow big and they may get lots of titles, but we never forget them as sweet puppies.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

awesome


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks guys , here is Blast at the doggy birthday party wearing the pointy hat -- the dog is a clown - Blast is the perfect name for him because life is a blast a real joy to him.

The dog celebrating the birthday is his relative Carmspack Trust Urban Tracking Dog Excellent , cert therapy dog , 10 years old. http://birchbarkhill.blogspot.ca/2012_01_15_archive.html

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------

